# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  ράτσα και φύλο καναρινιών

## Kostas Angelo

πριν από έναν μήνα περίπου αγόρασα αυτά τα δύο καναρινάκια για θηλυκα κόκκινα μωζαικά. Δεν τα έχω ακούσει να κελαηδάνε, τα έχω βέβαια ενωμένα στο ίδιο κλουβί, αλλά έψαχνα στο ιντερνετ πληροφορίες για τον διαχωρισμό του φύλου τους και συμπεραίνω ότι τα χαρακτηριστικά τους φέρνουν πιο πολύ σε αρσενικά και όχι θηλυκά. Τί λέτε εσείς?

]image [IMG][/IMG]ploader[/IMG]

----------


## koukoulis

Φαίνεται να είναι πράγματι κόκκινα μωσαϊκά καναρίνια, αν και το δεξί πουλάκι έχει έντονη διάχυση χρώματος και σε σημεία που δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει. 
Τι ηλικίας είναι; σου είπαν; 
Αν δεν μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους, πιθανά να μην είναι και τα δύο αρσενικά. 
Όσον αφορά το φύλο τους τώρα, έχε υπόψη σου ότι υπάρχουν δύο γραμμές αναπαραγωγής για κόκκινα μωσαϊκά καναρίνια: η γραμμή αρσενικού και η γραμμή θηλυκού. Για την πρώτη, τα τελευταία χρόνια οι έντονα χρωματισμένες μάσκες έχουν επεκταθεί σε κάλυψη κεφαλής και ομοίως οι υπόλοιπες χρωματισμένες περιοχές, και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι και τα θηλυκά πουλάκια γραμμής αρσενικού εμφανίζουν έντονες μάσκες διευρυμένες ας πούμε, φυσικά όχι τόσο όσο στα αρσενικά αδέρφια τους. Στην γραμμή θηλυκού συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο, δλδ τα αρσενικά πουλιά έχουν σαφέστατα περιορισμένες τις χρωματισμένες περιοχές. 
Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι από τη εμφάνισή τους είναι μάλλον παρακινδυνευμένο να προσπαθήσουμε να εικάσουμε το φύλο του κάθε πτηνού. 
Έχεις δει τα γεννητικά τους όργανα, τι διάταξη έχουν; Αν και είμαστε εκτός αναπαραγωγικής εποχής και πιθανά αυτά δεν θα είναι διογκωμένα, ίσως θα μπροούσες να καταλήξεις σε πιθανολόγηση φύλου από τη διάταξη των πούπουλων πέριξ της αμάρας του κάθε πτηνού. Αν θέλεις, βάλε μας από μια καθαρή φωτογραφία της περιοχής με παραμερισμένα (νοτισμένα) τα πούπουλα την οποία θα βγάλεις με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε η κοιλιά του κάθε πτηνού να βρίσκεται σε οριζόντιο επίπεδο, για να μπορούμε να δούμε με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία την κατεύθυνση της αμάρας.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Καλησπέρα. Κατ' αρχάς Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Τα πουλάκια μου είπαν πως είναι γεννημένα το 18. Δυστυχώς εδώ όσοι έχουν εξωτερικές εκτροφές στα καναρίνια δεν περνούν δαχτυλίδια ώστε να είμαι σίγουρος. Μαλώνουν αρκετά μεταξύ τους γι αυτό και τα χώρισα. Το Σαββατοκύριακο θα τα πιάσω στα χέρια μου και θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες της αμαρας. Προσπαθησα ήδη να το κάνω αλλά έχουν πολύ πυκνό φτέρωμα στην περιοχη και δεν διέκρινα και πολλά.Δηλαδη Εάν η αμαρα  είναι όρθια είναι αρσενικό και Εάν είναι προς τα κατω θηλυκό? Το πουλάκι στην δεξιά φωτογραφία το έπιασα να μουρμουρίζει αλλά πιο πολύ έμοιαζε σε κελάηδημα θηληκού πάρα αρσενικό. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω πώς είναι οι φωνές της ράτσας.

----------


## koukoulis

Εφόσον τα πουλάκια είναι γεννημένα το 2018, κάπως δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς από την αμάρα, ειδικά αν έχουν γεννηθεί την Άνοιξη. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις να βγάλεις και να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες. Τα αρσενικά επίσης μαλώνουν κατά κανόνα μεταξύ τους περισσότερο από τα θηλυκά, αλλά και πάλι είναι όλα σχετικά. Ίσως από τη διάταξη των πούπουλων οδηγών πέριξ της αμάρας, θα μπορούσε να βγει κάποιο ενδεικτικό στοιχείο.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ! Έβγαλα τις φωτογραφιες της αμάρας των δύο πουλιών. Ηταν πολύ δύσκολο να βγάλω κάτι καλύτερο καθώς τα πουλάκια και ιδιαίτερα το δεύτερο έχουν πάρα πολύ πυκνό φτέρωμα. Ίσως τα εμπειρότερα μάτια καταφέρουν να βγάλουν κάποιο πόρισμα. Οι δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες είναι από το πουλάκι με το πιο διάχυτο χρώμα (πρώτο ποστ δεξιά φωτογραφία) ενω οι δύο τελευταίες είναι από το πουλάκι με τα πιο ευδιάκριτα χαρακτηριστικά μωζαικού (αριστερή φωτογραφία).
][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ndlns

Το πρώτο δείχνει για αρσενικό, το δεύτερο δεν φαίνεται τίποτα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kostas Angelo

το λές λόγω του οτι η αμάρα ειναι προς τα πάνω Νίκο? του δεύτερου από οτι κατάφερα και είδα είναι πιο χαμηλά και μικρότερη.

----------


## ndlns

Ναι, από την κατεύθυνση που έχει το όργανο. Τα αρσενικά γυρίζουν προς τα εμπρός. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

